# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ SIEMENS  RDH 100-

## NICOLA

Γεια σε ολους.Μπορει καποιος να μου πει σε τι αφορα το slow{χελωνα}
και τι το fast {λαγος} στις παραμετρους λειτουργειας.
Δουλευει σε οικια με εγκατασταση λεβητα αεριου

----------

